# "Already imported" photos not visible in library



## Traveler67 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying to edit CR2 files I have already uploaded but they are not visible in the Library or Develop modules. If I try to re-import they are greyed out and "already imported". So far I have tried to remove all files and then remove folder - reboot - Re-import whole folder and again get "already Imported. I have tried creating a new folder with new name in windows - copying all files to new folder - deleting original folder - open Lr and import new folder, only to get, you guessed it, "already imported". In between each try I have tried to remove the folder from Lr and this seems to be successful. I have searched for duplicates and I also copied and renamed a file that I was then able to import.

How do I solve this?

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 24, 2016)

Check your filter settings. Perhaps you have an active filter that stops these images from showing.


----------



## Traveler67 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Johan,

No filters set.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 24, 2016)

Your profile says Lightroom 6.1 / CC2015.1. Is that correct? If so, update to the latest version. That version was buggy. We're at 6.6 / CC2015.6 right now.


----------



## Traveler67 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks Johan, Updated to 6.6. Problem remains however.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 25, 2016)

Have you tried searching in Lightroom for any one of the files that you are trying to import, but which Lightroom thinks it already has in the catalog? Pick one file, make sure to select the All Photographs collection in the Catalog panel, then use the Library Filter bar (or enter Ctrl+F) to do a filename search for the file that you picked. Does it appear in the grid?


----------



## Traveler67 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for the suggestion. I have tried searching several file names, first in the supposed location and then through out the whole catalogue (I only have one). No luck.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 25, 2016)

Most likely you have renamed the images when they were imported. That is why you can't find them by searching on the original name. Lightroom keeps the connection however, so Lightroom still doesn't want to import them again.


----------



## rob211 (Jun 25, 2016)

I agree with Johan about that likely cause. Perhaps you could search by the specific time that you could get from the exif from the other photos since that wouldn't have changed even if you renamed.


----------

